# Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet



## Hänschen (15. Oktober 2015)

*Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Laut Astronomers may have found giant alien 'megastructures' orbiting star near the Milky Way | World | News | The Independent

vermuten einige Wissenschaftler eine von Aliens gemachte Struktur um einen Stern, der einen sehr unnatürlichen hell/dunkel Zyklus aufweist - ein Planet und sogar Staub oder Kometen sind nahezu ausgeschlossen worden.

Näheres soll demnächst veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Und im Nachhinein ist eine Spinnenwebe auf der Linse.


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Oder sie sehen durch eine physikalische Anomalie/Gesetzmäßigkeit, die bisher noch nicht entdeckt wurde.

Das blöde an unserer Position ist (von der Erde aus), dass man nicht über den Tellerrand schauen kann, sprich, mal eben eine andere Sicht-weise/position einnehmen kann.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

tja, wenn Aliens die sowas bauen können hier in der Nähe sind dann gute Nacht Menschheit


----------



## DanielX (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Wäre ja schön wenn es ein Hinweis auf anders Leben wäre.

Allerdings sind die Messungen nur eine Anomalie welche bis jetzt nicht aufgetreten ist und zur Zeit nicht erklärbar ist.

Da es einen Stern in nur 1000AE Entfernung gibt, kann dieser z.B Auswirkungen auf die Umlaufbahnen des System haben.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> tja, wenn Aliens die sowas bauen können hier in der Nähe sind dann gute Nacht Menschheit



Wenn man davon ausgeht das sie genau so Blutrünstig und kriegerisch sind wie die Menschen, dann allerdings. 
Eine Kultur die sich so weit entwickelt hat das sie den Weltraum besiedelt müsste meiner Meinung nach allerdings völlig anders miteinander umgehen als die Menschen...
Menschen sind Tiere.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Eine Kultur die sich so weit entwickelt hat das sie den Weltraum besiedelt müsste meiner Meinung nach allerdings völlig anders miteinander umgehen als die Menschen...
> Menschen sind Tiere.



Du musst dir mal die Frage stellen, wieso eine intelligente Spezies ihre eigenen Planeten verlassen sollte.
Für Aliens gelten die gleichen Bedingungen in der Evolution und der Physik, wie für alle anderen auch. Die Erde ist halt der Durchschnitt und der Mensch ist eine durchschnittliche Entwicklung einer durchschnittlich intelligenten Spezies.


----------



## Jeretxxo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> tja, wenn Aliens die sowas bauen können hier in der Nähe sind dann gute Nacht Menschheit



Selbst wenn die mit Lichgeschwindigkeit durch das Weltall reisen könnten, wären die nicht rechtzeitig hier um deine Ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur Enkel kennenzulernen. 



Zum Thema, ich halte das für Unsinn, allein die Struktur..., wie soll soviel Masse zielgerichtet dort an Ort und Stelle gebracht wurden sein?
Alleine das Material dort hinzuschaffen..., von den Baumaßnahmen und dessen länge mal ganz abgesehen.

Selbst wenn diese vermuteten "Ausserirdischen" keine "Währung" wie wir hätten und damit keine Baukosten in unserem Sinne, alleine die Masse die dort im All vermutet wird ist so unfassbar riesig, das die einen halben Planten dafür abgetragen haben müssten und den *irgendwie* in die Umlaufbahn des Sterns gebracht haben, allein die Vorstellung absurd. 


Selbst wenn man sich das mal ganz Sci-fi vorstellt, Astroiden in der Umlaufbahn fangen und in Stationen um den Stern verarbeiten oder solche Scherze, halte ich das für ziemlich ausgeschlossen, jedenfalls in der Größenordnung.


Beim lesen musste ich direkt unwillkürlich an die Hochrechnung der  benötigten Materialien für den Bau eines Todessterns aus Star Wars  denken...


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Wieviel wissen wir über das Universum das wir bestimmen können was "durchschnitt" ist? Lange nicht genug.
Von daher, bei allem Respekt den ich tatsächlich für dich übrig habe, ist deine Aussage wertlos^^

Warum sollte man seinen Planeten verlassen? Forscherdrang, Ressourcen, Überbevölkerung.
Ich denke halt nur das eine Zivilisation die sich so weit entwickelt hat auch denken muss wie eine Zivilisation
und sich nicht in 100e kleine Untergruppen, die auch nicht wirklich miteinander klarkommen, gespalten sein kann.
Jedes Land auf dem Planeten Erde würde das andere sofort dem Erdboden gleich machen wenn sie es ohne Konsequenzen könnten.
Passiert ja in gewisser Weise auch ständig.

Nur weil man sich Dinge nicht vorstellen kann sind sie noch lange nicht unmöglich.
Ich sag ganz Ehrlich, ich glaube es gibt Haufenweise Zivilisationen dort draussen die der unseren sowohl Technisch als auch "Menschlich" weit voraus sind.
Die lachen sich über uns kaputt wenn sie uns finden. Naja oder sie löschen uns zu ihrer eigenen Sicherheit aus xD


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dir mal die Frage stellen, wieso eine intelligente Spezies ihre eigenen Planeten verlassen sollte.
> Für Aliens gelten die gleichen Bedingungen in der Evolution und der Physik, wie für alle anderen auch. Die Erde ist halt der Durchschnitt und der Mensch ist eine durchschnittliche Entwicklung einer durchschnittlich intelligenten Spezies.



Wer sagt den sowas?

Wenn wir von anderen Lebensformen entdeckt werden, dann Gnade uns Gott 

Warum sollten sich andere Ziviliationen auf den Weg machen, um die Erde zu besuchen?

Richtig, die hätten Ihren Heimatplaneten also auch schon ausgebeutet,

und suchen jetzt eine neue Herberge.

Falls Sie aber herkommen könnten, wären Sie uns völlig überlegen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht das sie genau so Blutrünstig und kriegerisch sind wie die Menschen, dann allerdings.
> Eine Kultur die sich so weit entwickelt hat das sie den Weltraum besiedelt müsste meiner Meinung nach allerdings völlig anders miteinander umgehen als die Menschen...
> Menschen sind Tiere.



ohne diesen kriegerischen Kampfgeist würde wohl keine Spezies bis in den Weltraum vordringen

und natürlich sind Menschen Tiere ... was sollen wir denn sonst sein? ^^



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die mit Lichgeschwindigkeit durch das Weltall reisen könnten, wären die nicht rechtzeitig hier um deine Ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur Enkel kennenzulernen.


Wurmloch erzeugen und fertig ^^


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die mit Lichgeschwindigkeit durch das Weltall reisen könnten, wären die nicht rechtzeitig hier um deine Ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur Enkel kennenzulernen.



Vergiss die Zeitdilatation nicht.
Bewegst du dich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, vergeht keine Zeit mehr.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wieviel wissen wir über das Universum das wir bestimmen können was "durchschnitt" ist? Lange nicht genug.
> Von daher, bei allem Respekt den ich tatsächlich für dich übrig habe, ist deine Aussage wertlos^^



Weil sich auf der Erde intelligentes Leben entwickelt hat. 
Auf einem Gesteinsplaneten, der rein zufällig auf einer idealen Bahn um einen durchschnittlichen gelben Zwergstern kreist und dessen dichter Kern ein ausreichend starkes Magnetfeld erzeugt, das die starken Sonnenwinde von der Oberfläche abhält.
Von der Erde wissen wir, dass es dort Leben gibt. Die Voraussetzungen für Leben sind uns auch bekannt. Von daher kann man schon sagen, dass der Mensch der Durschnitt ist. Das kommt eben dabei heraus, wenn ein Planet genug Zeit hat, Leben zu entwickeln.
Warum also sollte das auf anderen Planeten, die die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben, anders sein?
Dass das Leben sehr vielschichtig ist, siehst du ja schon auf der Erde. Was es da alles für Lebensformen gibt und wo die alle leben. Schon erstaunlich, wie anpassungsfähig das Leben ist.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Warum sollte man seinen Planeten verlassen? Forscherdrang, Ressourcen, Überbevölkerung.
> Ich denke halt nur das eine Zivilisation die sich so weit entwickelt hat auch denken muss wie eine Zivilisation
> und sich nicht in 100e kleine Untergruppen, die auch nicht wirklich miteinander klarkommen, gespalten sein kann.
> Jedes Land auf dem Planeten Erde würde das andere sofort dem Erdboden gleich machen wenn sie es ohne Konsequenzen könnten.
> Passiert ja in gewisser Weise auch ständig.



Du musst dich erst mal der Problematik bewusst sein und dann müssen auch die richtigen Leute an den richtigen Stellen sitzen.
Wir sind ja nicht mal in der Lage, die gesamte Menschheit vernünftig zu ernähren, obwohl es mehr als genug Nahrung für alle gibt.
Wie also willst du da den Zusammenhang bilden, den Planeten zu verlassen?
Den jedem muss klar sein, dass Reisen in den interstellaren Raum unfassbar lange dauern -- mit unseren technischen mitteln brauchen wir schon 80.000 Jahre nur um den nächsten Stern zu erreichen.
Du brauchst also Generationenraumschiffe. Doch die Menschen können ja noch nicht mal in kleinen Gruppen miteinander auskommen.
Forschen kann man mit Sonden, Menschen in den Weltraum schicken ist enorm aufwändig, weil es aufwändig ist, sie am Leben zu erhalten.

Und da sind wir dann wieder bei den Aliens. Wieso sollten sie sich anders verhalten als die Menschen?
Auch sie unterliegen einen evolutionären Prozess. Auch dort kann sich nur die stärkste Art durchsetzen. Ohne die Gewalttätigkeit und Anpassungsfähigkeit der Menschheit wäre diese schon längst ausgestorben.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Nur weil man sich Dinge nicht vorstellen kann sind sie noch lange nicht unmöglich.
> Ich sag ganz Ehrlich, ich glaube es gibt Haufenweise Zivilisationen dort draussen die der unseren sowohl Technisch als auch "Menschlich" weit voraus sind.
> Die lachen sich über uns kaputt wenn sie uns finden. Naja oder sie löschen uns zu ihrer eigenen Sicherheit aus xD



Ich denke auch, dass es eine Menge Planeten gibt, die Leben beherbergen. Aber bisher gibt es keinen Beleg dafür.
Man müsste einen Planeten entdecken, der Ozon in der Atmosphäre hat. Das wäre ein Beweis für Leben. Zumindest grundsätzlich für Leben, denn Ozon bedeutet freien Sauerstoff und freier Sauerstoff entsteht nicht von alleine, der muss erzeugt werden und das können eben Bakterien sehr gut.
Aber bisher scheitert das auch an den technischen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Falls Sie aber herkommen könnten, wären Sie uns völlig überlegen.



Nicht zwingend.
Im Grunde beschreibt Battlestar Galactica es zimlich gut. Das einzige worin uns eine andere Zivilisation wirklich überlegen sein müsste um hier zur Erde zu gelangen wäre der Antrieb und Lebenserhaltung, also Schwerkraft erzeugen und die Möglichkeit Rohstoffe für den bau komplexer Schiffe in den Orbit zu transportieren. Der Rest unserer Technologie, Navigation, Computer, Baukunst, ect. ist auf einem ausreichend hohen Niveau für die Raumfahrt über unser Sonnensystem hinaus. Das einzige Problem was wir halt haben ist das wir weder über einen Antrieb verfügen der es uns ermöglicht in annehmbarer Zeit durchs Weltall zu reisen, noch das wir in irgend einer Art und Weise künstliche Schwerkraft erzeugen können ohne dabei auf Rotation zurück zu greifen und das wir halt nur begrenzte Nutzlast per Rakete in den Orbit feuern können.

Eine andere Zivilisation müsste also nur diese Punkte lösen und könnte dann den Weltraum bereisen, ohne uns prinzipiell technologisch weit überlegen sein zu müssen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum sollten sich andere Ziviliationen auf den Weg machen, um die Erde zu besuchen?
> 
> Richtig, die hätten Ihren Heimatplaneten also auch schon ausgebeutet,
> 
> ...



Keiner kommt auf die Idee, einen Planeten auszubeuten, der schon bewohnt ist.
Die Aufwand, die Bewohner zu entfernen, wäre viel zu groß und würde viel zu viele Ressourcen und Energie erfordern. 
Lieber nimmt man sich einen Planeten, wo keiner hockt. Hat man interstellaren Antrieb, kannst du auch weiter fliegen und dazu hast du Sonden, die ein Gebiet gut kartografieren können.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend.
> Im Grunde beschreibt Battlestar Galactica es zimlich gut. Das einzige worin uns eine andere Zivilisation wirklich überlegen sein müsste um hier zur Erde zu gelangen wäre der Antrieb und Lebenserhaltung, also Schwerkraft erzeugen und die Möglichkeit Rohstoffe für den bau komplexer Schiffe in den Orbit zu transportieren. Der Rest unserer Technologie, Navigation, Computer, Baukunst, ect. ist auf einem ausreichend hohen Niveau für die Raumfahrt über unser Sonnensystem hinaus. Das einzige Problem was wir halt haben ist das wir weder über einen Antrieb verfügen der es uns ermöglicht in annehmbarer Zeit durchs Weltall zu reisen, noch das wir in irgend einer Art und Weise künstliche Schwerkraft erzeugen können ohne dabei auf Rotation zurück zu greifen und das wir halt nur begrenzte Nutzlast per Rakete in den Orbit feuern können.
> 
> Eine andere Zivilisation müsste also nur diese Punkte lösen und könnte dann den Weltraum bereisen, ohne uns prinzipiell technologisch weit überlegen sein zu müssen.



Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie man Schwerkraft erzeugen kann. 
Nach unserem Verständnis ist Schwerkraft eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit. Ohne Masse keine Schwerkraft. 
Die Schwerkraft weigert sich ja vehement, sich in der Quantentheorie einzuordnen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vergiss die Zeitdilatation nicht.
> Bewegst du dich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, vergeht keine Zeit mehr.



für den der sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt vergeht keine Zeit

aber für alle anderen geht sie normal weiter


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner kommt auf die Idee, einen Planeten auszubeuten, der schon bewohnt ist.
> Die Aufwand, die Bewohner zu entfernen, wäre viel zu groß und würde viel zu viele Ressourcen und Energie erfordern.
> Lieber nimmt man sich einen Planeten, wo keiner hockt. Hat man interstellaren Antrieb, kannst du auch weiter fliegen und dazu hast du Sonden, die ein Gebiet gut kartografieren können.



Ach wieso, mit Biologischen Waffen, angepasst auf die auf dem Planeten lebende Spezies, aus dem Orbit eines Planeten abgefeuert, kann man eine Bevölkerung in kurzer Zeit ausroten ohne den Planeten nachhaltig zu schädigen. Das kein großer Aufwand und das könnten wir sogar inzwischen selbst schon hinbekommen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie man Schwerkraft erzeugen kann.
> Nach unserem Verständnis ist Schwerkraft eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit. Ohne Masse keine Schwerkraft.
> Die Schwerkraft weigert sich ja vehement, sich in der Quantentheorie einzuordnen.



Tja, wen wir das Problem schon lösen könnten bräuchten wir keine Schwerelosigkeitsexperimente über lange Zeit auf der ISS mehr machen.


----------



## NatokWa (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

AUA aua aua . Threshold ...  wenn ich deinen Kram hier alles lese kriege ich Kopfschmerzen .....

OZON als beweis für Leben auf einem Planeten ?? Wo hast du DEN Mist her ? Das ist maximal der Nachweis einer ATMOSPHÄRE mit Elektromagnetischer Aktivitat und OHNE Ozon-Zerstöhrende bestandteile .... aber nicht für LEBEN ... Schon vergessen das Ozon ein ZELLGIFT ist ??

Zeitdilatation und ihre auswirkungen beschränken sich auf den REISENDEN und nicht auf alle anderen .... Also STIMMT die Aussage von Jeretxxo mit dem urururur.... Enkel

Eine WIRKLICH überlegene Rasse die einen PLaneten ausbeuten will dürfte sich einen SCHEISS für die eingeborenen Primitiven (UNS) kümmern ... was braucht es um uns alles zu nehmen was wir haben ? RISCHTIG ... nen paar gut plazierte EMP's und genug Panzerung um unsere lächerlichen Balistischen Waffen ab zu wehren , schon können sie gemütlich alles einsacken .

Und dann auch noch die Menschheit als "Durchschnitt" allen Lebens zu bezeichnen .... das grenzt schon an Gotteskomplex .....


Noch was OHNE an Tresh gerichtet zu sein :

DIe Forschung ignoriert SEHR gerne das eine Dyson-Spähre nur unter EINER Bedingung wirklich funktionsfähig ist : KÜNSTLICHE Gravitation muß möglich sein und die bauende Zivilisation muss diese Technik beherrschen . ANsonsten währe maximal ein RING (Halo-Mäßig) möglich um die Schwerkraft durch Zentrifugalkraft zu ersetzen , eine SPÄHRE hätte damit das problem das , je mehr man an die "Pole" kommt die Schwerkraftachse A immer stärker verschoben ist (zur krümung der Spähre) und B die Wirkung der Zentrifugalkraft natürlich abnimmt . 
Egal wie , beide Lösungen dürften UNMENGEN an energie erfordern um Stabil zu laufen , und es dürfte NICHTS davon JEMALS ausfallen , sonst Byby Welt ......


----------



## aloha84 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Steven Hawking hat mal gesagt, wenn Außerirdiche die Erde erreichen --> machen die uns platt.
Und wenn Steven Hawking das sagt.....naja mal ehrlich, wer will denn in einem Wissenscontest gegen ihn antreten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

@Topic:
Ich verstehe das richtig, oder? Die Argumentation lautet "Das die von uns für die Erklärung von sehr knappen Daten postulierte Materieverteilung ist unwahrscheinlich, also müssen Aliens verantwortlich sein."??
Dagegen ist die ""Logik"" von Kreationisten, dass es eine Schöpfung und somit Gott gegeben hat, ja geradezu fundiert...




Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dir mal die Frage stellen, wieso eine intelligente Spezies ihre eigenen Planeten verlassen sollte.
> Für Aliens gelten die gleichen Bedingungen in der Evolution und der Physik, wie für alle anderen auch. Die Erde ist halt der Durchschnitt und der Mensch ist eine durchschnittliche Entwicklung einer durchschnittlich intelligenten Spezies.



Du schlussfolgerst anhand der Menschheit auf das durchschnittliche intelligente Leben? Mutig.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend.
> Im Grunde beschreibt Battlestar Galactica es zimlich gut. Das einzige worin uns eine andere Zivilisation wirklich überlegen sein müsste um hier zur Erde zu gelangen wäre der Antrieb und Lebenserhaltung, also Schwerkraft erzeugen und die Möglichkeit Rohstoffe für den bau komplexer Schiffe in den Orbit zu transportieren. Der Rest unserer Technologie, Navigation, Computer, Baukunst, ect. ist auf einem ausreichend hohen Niveau für die Raumfahrt über unser Sonnensystem hinaus. Das einzige Problem was wir halt haben ist das wir weder über einen Antrieb verfügen der es uns ermöglicht in annehmbarer Zeit durchs Weltall zu reisen, noch das wir in irgend einer Art und Weise künstliche Schwerkraft erzeugen können ohne dabei auf Rotation zurück zu greifen und das wir halt nur begrenzte Nutzlast per Rakete in den Orbit feuern können.
> 
> Eine andere Zivilisation müsste also nur diese Punkte lösen und könnte dann den Weltraum bereisen, ohne uns prinzipiell technologisch weit überlegen sein zu müssen.



Je nach biologischen Hintergründen müsste sie nicht einmal das. Es gibt Lebensformen, die für Jahrtausende in Dauerstadien überleben können und selbst ungeschützt im Weltraum gibt das Leben noch lange nicht auf. Und das sind nur die verweichtlichten Kohlenstoffdinger von unserem Planeten. Lebensformen, die eine Jahrzehntausende dauernde interstellare Reise mit wenig mehr als einem Schutz vor Meteoriten durchführen können, sind durchaus denkbar - und die bräuchten nicht wesentlich weiter entwickelte Antriebe, als wir sie haben. (Nur die nötigen Ressourcen, sie in sehr großem Maßstab umzusetzen.)

Davon abgesehen haben wir kaum mehr als 100 Jahre an unseren besten Raketen gearbeitet. Einige Sternensysteme haben 1.000.000.000 Jahre zeitlichen Vorsprung...




Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner kommt auf die Idee, einen Planeten auszubeuten, der schon bewohnt ist.
> Die Aufwand, die Bewohner zu entfernen, wäre viel zu groß und würde viel zu viele Ressourcen und Energie erfordern.



So? Also _Homo sapiens sapiens_ hat die nötigen Ressourcen und Energie, um sämtliches höheres Leben auf einem Planeten auszulöschen oder zumindest soweit zu schädigen, dass einen Ressourcenabbau nicht mehr behindern kann. Und _Homo sapiens sapiens_ ist keine interstellar reisende Spezies, sondern wäre froh, wenn er die Technik hätte, um auf seinem nächsten Nachbarplaneten spazieren zu gehen.

Wer auch immer bereit ist, für Ressourcenabbau ettliche Lichtjahre weit zu reisen, für den ist die Menschheit ein Flohzirkus. (Wobei ich bis heute nicht verstehe, wann sich interstellarer Ressourcenabbau überhaupt lohnen soll. Mit der Energie, die man dafür braucht, kann man die gewünschte Materie auch so erzeugen.)




NatokWa schrieb:


> DIe Forschung ignoriert SEHR gerne das eine Dyson-Spähre nur unter EINER Bedingung wirklich funktionsfähig ist : KÜNSTLICHE Gravitation muß möglich sein und die bauende Zivilisation muss diese Technik beherrschen . ANsonsten währe maximal ein RING (Halo-Mäßig) möglich um die Schwerkraft durch Zentrifugalkraft zu ersetzen , eine SPÄHRE hätte damit das problem das , je mehr man an die "Pole" kommt die Schwerkraftachse A immer stärker verschoben ist (zur krümung der Spähre) und B die Wirkung der Zentrifugalkraft natürlich abnimmt .
> Egal wie , beide Lösungen dürften UNMENGEN an energie erfordern um Stabil zu laufen , und es dürfte NICHTS davon JEMALS ausfallen , sonst Byby Welt ......



Du verwechselst Dysonsphäre und Dysoncluster. Eine Sphäre rotiert nicht, sie wird vom Sonnenwind/druck oder/und ihrer strukturellen Integrität in Position gehalten. (Einen flackernden Stern kann sie demnach trotzdem nicht hervorrufen.)


----------



## CPFUUU (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht das sie genau so Blutrünstig und kriegerisch sind wie die Menschen, dann allerdings.
> Eine Kultur die sich so weit entwickelt hat das sie den Weltraum besiedelt müsste meiner Meinung nach allerdings völlig anders miteinander umgehen als die Menschen...
> Menschen sind Tiere.



Ich will mal einen Affen sehen der Integrale löst ^^
Außerdem wären alle Außerirdischen Spezies dann auch Tiere. In deren Entwicklung werden auch überlegene Kulturen unterlegene platt gemacht haben, genau wie bei uns. 
Hab oft den Eindruck das in Außerirdischen gern so eine Art Messias gesehen wird.


----------



## NatokWa (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Dysonsphäre und Dysoncluster. Eine Sphäre rotiert nicht, sie wird vom Sonnenwind/druck oder/und ihrer strukturellen Integrität in Position gehalten. (Einen flackernden Stern kann sie demnach trotzdem nicht hervorrufen.)



Nein ich verwechle GARNICHTS .... der wichtige Punkt ist nicht das die Spähre SELBST an Ort und stelle gehalten wird , sondern schlicht die Tatsache das auf der "Innenseite" also der Oberfläche welche bewohnt werden sollte SCHWERKRAFT bzw etwas vergleichbares herrschen muss um eine Atmosphäre halten zu können + Auch die armen Schweine am Boden zu halten die dort leben wollen . 

BTW : WENN etwas eine Dyson-Spähre an ihrer Position hält , dann die zentrale Schwerkraft des Sterns um den sie gebaut wurde , wobei der Strahlungsdruck dafür natürlich auch gut währe ..... wenn die Strahlung nicht jegliches Leben auf der Overfläche der Spähre umbringen würde und somit VERHINDERT werden müste .....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Es ist nicht der Sinn einer Dyson Sphäre, Fliehkraft auf ihrer Oberfläche zu erzeugen, um dort künstliche Biotope zu platzieren, sondern die Energie des Sterns maximal auszunutzen. Und mit Schwerkraft kommst du in einer Hohlkugel sowie nicht weit, da herrscht per Definition Schwerelosigkeit.
Kann es nicht vielleicht doch sein, dass du das ganze mit einem Niven Ring verwechselst? Der hat alle die von dir genannten Eigenschaften und potentiellen Probleme - und ist deswegen auch nur ein Ring.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner kommt auf die Idee, einen Planeten auszubeuten, der schon bewohnt ist.
> Die Aufwand, die Bewohner zu entfernen, wäre viel zu groß und würde viel zu viele Ressourcen und Energie erfordern.
> Lieber nimmt man sich einen Planeten, wo keiner hockt. Hat man interstellaren Antrieb, kannst du auch weiter fliegen und dazu hast du Sonden, die ein Gebiet gut kartografieren können.



Naja sieh das ganze doch mal im intergalaktischen Maßstab.
Auf der Erde stört es einen zukünftigen Mienenbetreiber auch nicht wenn auf seinem Schürfgelände eine Kolonie Ameisen herumläuft. Der wird den großen Bagger auspacken und wenn dann eben die Ameisen mit in die Verarbeitung kommen interessiert den das auch nicht.

Der Unterschied zum hier vorliegenden Fall ist, es gibt bedeutend weniger Menschen als Ameisen und der interstellare Alien Bagger ist vermutlich um einiges leistungsfähiger als unsere irdischen Spielzeugvarianten. Aber aus dem Blickwinkel eine entsprechend fortschrittlichen Zivilisation sind wir sicherlich auch nicht mehr als besagte Kolonie Ameisen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach wieso, mit Biologischen Waffen, angepasst auf die auf dem Planeten lebende Spezies, aus dem Orbit eines Planeten abgefeuert, kann man eine Bevölkerung in kurzer Zeit ausroten ohne den Planeten nachhaltig zu schädigen. Das kein großer Aufwand und das könnten wir sogar inzwischen selbst schon hinbekommen.



Biologische Waffen haben den Nachteil, dass sie nie so wirken wie geplant.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du schlussfolgerst anhand der Menschheit auf das durchschnittliche intelligente Leben? Mutig.



Warum nicht?
Denkst du, dass sich das Leben auf anderen Planeten anders entwickeln haben wird?
Auch dort gibt es die Evolution und der stärkere setzt sich durch.
Der Mensch hat sich durchgesetzt, weil er ein größeres Gehirn hatte und dadurch eher Waffen herstellen konnte und in Gemeinschaft besser aufeinander aufgepasst hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Je nach biologischen Hintergründen müsste sie nicht einmal das. Es gibt Lebensformen, die für Jahrtausende in Dauerstadien überleben können und selbst ungeschützt im Weltraum gibt das Leben noch lange nicht auf. Und das sind nur die verweichtlichten Kohlenstoffdinger von unserem Planeten. Lebensformen, die eine Jahrzehntausende dauernde interstellare Reise mit wenig mehr als einem Schutz vor Meteoriten durchführen können, sind durchaus denkbar - und die bräuchten nicht wesentlich weiter entwickelte Antriebe, als wir sie haben. (Nur die nötigen Ressourcen, sie in sehr großem Maßstab umzusetzen.)



Das kannst du genauso wenig auf höheres Leben übertragen wie die Fähigkeit einiger Arten, einzufrieren und danach wieder aufzutauen und normal weiter zu leben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen haben wir kaum mehr als 100 Jahre an unseren besten Raketen gearbeitet. Einige Sternensysteme haben 1.000.000.000 Jahre zeitlichen Vorsprung...



Wie kommst du darauf?
Um Leben zu erhalten, brauchst du einen Planeten und einen stabilen Stern. Das können schon mal nicht die ersten Sterne gewesen sein, weil es noch keine anderen Elemente gab, denn die entstehen ja erst in den Sternen.
Innerhalb der Galaxie wird es auch sehr ungemütlich, da die Schwankungen der Gravitation größer sind.
Ergo könnte nur in den Armen einer Galaxie stabile Verhältnisse bestehen.
Dann brauchst du einen Stern, der in zweiter oder dritter Generation entsteht, damit genügend Material um ihn herum existiert, um Planeten bilden zu können.
Dann braucht das Leben so seinen Zeitpunkt um überhaupt Mehrzeller hervorzubringen. Wie lange hat es denn auf der Erde gedauert, bis sich sowas Elementares wie das Auge gebildet hat?
Dann ist Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit einer Spezies abhängig von verschiedenen Faktoren.
Wie lange haben z.B. Dinosaurier auf der Erde die Vorherrschaft gehabt? Wie lange existiert gerade einmal der Mensch? Der Mensch muss erst noch die nächsten 500.000 Jahre schaffen. Das sehe ich noch nicht so.
Und das gilt eben für jede andere Lebensform auch. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass es schon einige intelligente Lebewesen auf Planeten gab, doch die haben sich selbst ausgelöscht oder sind an globale Katastrophen untergegangen.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Erde einen vergleichsweise großen Mond hat. Das hat schon seinen Vorteil. Ebenso einen Planeten wie den Jupiter, der viele Felsbrocken abfängt, bevor sie der Erde zu Nahe kommen.
Wenn ich mir die Berichte zu den Planetensystemen heute anschauen, dann stelle ich fest, dass bei den meisten die Gasriesen sehr nahe am Stern sind. Dazwischen wird es kaum Gesteinsplaneten geben, die stabil genug sind für höheres Leben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So? Also _Homo sapiens sapiens_ hat die nötigen Ressourcen und Energie, um sämtliches höheres Leben auf einem Planeten auszulöschen oder zumindest soweit zu schädigen, dass einen Ressourcenabbau nicht mehr behindern kann. Und _Homo sapiens sapiens_ ist keine interstellar reisende Spezies, sondern wäre froh, wenn er die Technik hätte, um auf seinem nächsten Nachbarplaneten spazieren zu gehen.
> 
> Wer auch immer bereit ist, für Ressourcenabbau ettliche Lichtjahre weit zu reisen, für den ist die Menschheit ein Flohzirkus. (Wobei ich bis heute nicht verstehe, wann sich interstellarer Ressourcenabbau überhaupt lohnen soll. Mit der Energie, die man dafür braucht, kann man die gewünschte Materie auch so erzeugen.)



Den Homo Spaiens Sapiens gibt es nicht mehr, man das hat zweite Sapiens schon vor Jahren gestrichen. 

Es ist alles eine Frage des Aufwandes. Wieso sollte ich mich mit einer Milliarden starken Bevölkerung eines Planeten anlegen und Ressourcen verschwenden, wenn es 50 Lichtjahre weiter einen ruhigen Ort gibt, indem ich ungestört schürfen kann?
Eine Zivilisation verlässt doch nur aus einem Grund seinen Heimatplaneten. Der Heimatstern ist am Ende seines Lebens angekommen.
Das wird hier auch irgendwann der Fall sein. Schon in 1 Milliarde Jahren wird die Sonne die 20 Fache Leuchtkraft haben als heute.



NatokWa schrieb:


> AUA aua aua . Threshold ...  wenn ich deinen Kram hier alles lese kriege ich Kopfschmerzen .....
> 
> OZON als beweis für Leben auf einem Planeten ?? Wo hast du DEN Mist her ? Das ist maximal der Nachweis einer ATMOSPHÄRE mit Elektromagnetischer Aktivitat und OHNE Ozon-Zerstöhrende bestandteile .... aber nicht für LEBEN ... Schon vergessen das Ozon ein ZELLGIFT ist ??



Und wie wird der Sauerstoff gebildet, den du brauchst, damit in höheren Atmosphären Ozon durch Elektromagnetischer Aktivität gebildet werden kann?
Sauerstoff ist ein aggressives Element. Es verbindet sich praktisch mit allem, was herumliegt. Erst wenn alles auf einer Plattenoberfläche oxidiert ist, kann sich freier Sauerstoff bilden. Und erst wenn genügend freier Sauerstoff verfügbar ist, kann sich Ozon bilden.
Und wer produziert z.B. auf der Erde Sauerstoff?
Man stelle sich vor, alle Sauerstoff produzierenden Bakterien würden von heute auf Morgen ihre Arbeit einstellen. Mal sehen, wie lange es dann noch freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre gibt.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Eine WIRKLICH überlegene Rasse die einen PLaneten ausbeuten will dürfte sich einen SCHEISS für die eingeborenen Primitiven (UNS) kümmern ... was braucht es um uns alles zu nehmen was wir haben ? RISCHTIG ... nen paar gut plazierte EMP's und genug Panzerung um unsere lächerlichen Balistischen Waffen ab zu wehren , schon können sie gemütlich alles einsacken .



Und wieso sollte ich Waffen, Ressourcen und Munition verschwenden, wenn es woanders sicherer ist, das zu holen, was ich will?
Wenn du mit einem Generationenraumschiff unterwegs bist um Ressourcen abzubauen, dann wirst du so effizient wie möglich arbeiten, damit du eben keine unnötige Energie verschwendest.
Und einen Krieg starten, um ein paar Eisesnbrocken zu bergen ist sehr verschwenderisch.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch die Menschheit als "Durchschnitt" allen Lebens zu bezeichnen .... das grenzt schon an Gotteskomplex .....



Ich hab gesagt, dass der Mensch eine durchschnittlich intelligente Spezies ist. Was ist falsch daran, das anzunehmen?
Nach deiner Aussage müssten deine Aliens ja superintelligent sein, wenn sie mit Raumschiffen vorbei kommen.



NatokWa schrieb:


> DIe Forschung ignoriert SEHR gerne das eine Dyson-Spähre nur unter EINER Bedingung wirklich funktionsfähig ist : KÜNSTLICHE Gravitation muß möglich sein und die bauende Zivilisation muss diese Technik beherrschen . ANsonsten währe maximal ein RING (Halo-Mäßig) möglich um die Schwerkraft durch Zentrifugalkraft zu ersetzen , eine SPÄHRE hätte damit das problem das , je mehr man an die "Pole" kommt die Schwerkraftachse A immer stärker verschoben ist (zur krümung der Spähre) und B die Wirkung der Zentrifugalkraft natürlich abnimmt .
> Egal wie , beide Lösungen dürften UNMENGEN an energie erfordern um Stabil zu laufen , und es dürfte NICHTS davon JEMALS ausfallen , sonst Byby Welt ......



Erkläre mir mal, wie du künstliche Schwerkraft erzeugen willst?
Ohne Masse keine Schwerkraft. Das wissen wir seit Einstein.


----------



## NatokWa (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Erkläre mir mal, wie du künstliche Schwerkraft erzeugen willst?
> Ohne Masse keine Schwerkraft. Das wissen wir seit Einstein.



Habe ich irgendwo gesagt das es GEHT ?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Einsteins Theorien immernoch genau dies sind THEORIEN .
Die moderne wissenschaft will uns ja auch vormachen das Masse aus dem "Highs-Feld" über die "Highs-Bosonen" generiert und übermittelt wird . SOllte sich dieser ANsatz bewahrheiten , wer sagt das das Highs-Feld nicht BEEINFLUSSBAR sein könnte ?
BTW : Das die Schwerkraft durch ZENTRIFUGALKRAFT ersetzt werden kann hast du natürlich nicht mehr gelesen oder ? 

Wenn etwas nicht zweifelsfrei als unmöglich bewiesen ist BLEIBT es immer möglich .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist nicht der Sinn einer Dyson Sphäre, Fliehkraft auf ihrer Oberfläche zu erzeugen, um dort künstliche Biotope zu platzieren, sondern die Energie des Sterns maximal auszunutzen. Und mit Schwerkraft kommst du in einer Hohlkugel sowie nicht weit, da herrscht per Definition Schwerelosigkeit.
> Kann es nicht vielleicht doch sein, dass du das ganze mit einem Niven Ring verwechselst? Der hat alle die von dir genannten Eigenschaften und potentiellen Probleme - und ist deswegen auch nur ein Ring.



Ok . Ich glaube du hast tatsächlich KEINE Ahnung vom Konzept einer Dyson Spähre .....https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyson-Sphäre
Ok ich gebe zu das ich mich vor allem auf eine BEWOHNTE Spähre versteife , da diese die UNMITTELBARSTE Verwertung der gewonnen energie bedeuten würde ohne diese erst zu einem "Planeten" oder anderen "Bewohnten Habitaten" transportieren zu müßen . Für die Reine energie-Gewinnung dürfte sich das Schwarm-Konzept wohl eher eignen , da dieses auch in TEILEN bereits funktionsfähig ist und jederzeit erweiterbar ist .


----------



## Hänschen (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Ringwelt war ja DER SciFi Schmöker schlechthin ... schade das es nicht verfilmt wird.

Im Halo Universum war bis jetzt das einzige größere ringförmige Objekt ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



Weil sich die Menschheit noch nicht einmal einig ist, was intelligentes Denken und Verhalten eigentlich genau ist? Von einer im großen und ganzen so blöden Art Rückschlüsse über die Intelligenz interstellarer Reisenden zu ziehen ist genauso erfolgversprechend wie eine Analyse des Sozialverhaltens von Wahlen anhand der Beobachtung von Einsiedlerkrebsen.



> Denkst du, dass sich das Leben auf anderen Planeten anders entwickeln haben wird?



Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit. Damit es sich gleich entwickelt hat, dürften es nämlich keine "anderen Planten", sondern nur identische sein. Und damit meine ich bis auf die Position des letzten Atoms und sämtliche kosmischen Einflüsse identisch.



> Das kannst du genauso wenig auf höheres Leben übertragen wie die Fähigkeit einiger Arten, einzufrieren und danach wieder aufzutauen und normal weiter zu leben.



Übertragen kann ich gar nichts. Aber ich kann es als Beispiel nehmen, was schon in unserem extrem beschränkten Winkel der Galaxis für Leben exisitiert und wie verdammt wenig (genauer: nichts) man für den Rest der Galaxis als mögliche Lebensformen ausschließen kann.




> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Um Leben zu erhalten, brauchst du einen Planeten und einen stabilen Stern. Das können schon mal nicht die ersten Sterne gewesen sein, weil es noch keine anderen Elemente gab, denn die entstehen ja erst in den Sternen.



Die "ersten Sterne" sind mehr als Zehnerpotenz älter als der von mir genannte Rahmen.



> Innerhalb der Galaxie wird es auch sehr ungemütlich, da die Schwankungen der Gravitation größer sind.
> Ergo könnte nur in den Armen einer Galaxie stabile Verhältnisse bestehen.



Die meisten Galaxien haben nicht einmal Arme und kosmisch stabile Verhältnisse sind selbst in einem solitären Stern außerhalb einer Galaxie möglich. Davon abgesehen sprach ich nur vom Alter der Sterne - und auch Spiralgalaxien, wie du sie beschreibst, sind keine neue Erfindung.



> Dann brauchst du einen Stern, der in zweiter oder dritter Generation entsteht, damit genügend Material um ihn herum existiert, um Planeten bilden zu können.
> Dann braucht das Leben so seinen Zeitpunkt um überhaupt Mehrzeller hervorzubringen. Wie lange hat es denn auf der Erde gedauert, bis sich sowas Elementares wie das Auge gebildet hat?



Wenig genug, damit sich alleine auf unserem Planeten binnen ein paar dutzend Millionen Jahren mindestens dreimal unabhängig voneinander höher entwickelte Augen ausgebildet haben. 



> Dann ist Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit einer Spezies abhängig von verschiedenen Faktoren.



Echt jetzt? Wow. Welche neue Erkenntnis bringt mir das über die Entwicklung von Leben auf den unzähligen Planeten, die wesentlich älter als die Erde sind?



> Den Homo Spaiens Sapiens gibt es nicht mehr, man das hat zweite Sapiens schon vor Jahren gestrichen.



Ich weiß, aber es unterstreicht so wunderschön die relative Bedeutung von Arroganz und Denken in der Gattung Homo 



> Es ist alles eine Frage des Aufwandes. Wieso sollte ich mich mit einer Milliarden starken Bevölkerung eines Planeten anlegen und Ressourcen verschwenden, wenn es 50 Lichtjahre weiter einen ruhigen Ort gibt, indem ich ungestört schürfen kann?



Weil es, wie ich andeutete, keine Ressourcenverschwendung ist. Allein unser heutiges nukleares Arsenal reicht locker aus um das Leben auf diesem Planeten in einen komplett widerstandsunfähigen Zustand zu versetzen.
Es würde aber nicht reichen, um ein paar 10.000 Tonnen Material auch nur auf Sonnensystem-Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen, geschweige denn Ressourcen in der Größenordnung von "Planetenabbau" über eine Entfernung von 50 Lichtjahren zu befördern.
Deine These bewegt sich auf dem Niveau von "lasst uns unsere Fabrikanlage 50 km weiter transportieren, damit wir uns beim Umknicken dieses Grashalms dort nicht verausgaben.



> Und wieso sollte ich Waffen, Ressourcen und Munition verschwenden, wenn es woanders sicherer ist, das zu holen, was ich will?
> Wenn du mit einem Generationenraumschiff unterwegs bist um Ressourcen abzubauen, dann wirst du so effizient wie möglich arbeiten, damit du eben keine unnötige Energie verschwendest.
> Und einen Krieg starten, um ein paar Eisesnbrocken zu bergen ist sehr verschwenderisch.



Wenn ich die gesamte Bevölkerung eines untergehenden Sonnensystems in Generationenschiffe verladen habe, dann geht es mir nicht um "ein paar Eisenbrocken". 



> Ich hab gesagt, dass der Mensch eine durchschnittlich intelligente Spezies ist. Was ist falsch daran, das anzunehmen?



Durchschnitt ist eine statistische Aussage. Du arbeitest mit einer Stichprobengröße von N = 1 und leitest auch noch deine Differenzierungskriterien aus dieser heraus ab. Wieso zählst du überhaupt die Menschen als intelligente Spezies? Und warum nur diese? Gibt es da irgend eine objektive Entscheidungsgrundlage für? Nö. Du nimmst einfach dich selbst und postulierst "das hier ist durchschnittliche Intelligenz". Genau wie z.B. die irdischen Kollonisatoren definiert haben, dass ihre Hautfarbe "durchschnittlich" ist und alle anderen Abweichler.



> Nach deiner Aussage müssten deine Aliens ja superintelligent sein, wenn sie mit Raumschiffen vorbei kommen.



Es bestehen gute Chancen, dass eine Spezies, die eine Leistung vollbringt, die eine andere Spezies gerne vollbringen wrüde, aber nicht kann, intelligenter ist, als diese andere, unfähige Spezies.




NatokWa schrieb:


> Ok . Ich glaube du hast tatsächlich KEINE Ahnung vom Konzept einer Dyson Spähre .....https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyson-Sphäre
> Ok ich gebe zu das ich mich vor allem auf eine BEWOHNTE Spähre versteife ,...



Ehe das in eine Diskussion über "meine Ahnung" ausartet, ziehe ich mich zurück. Ich bin definitiv unfähig zu verstehen, wie du mir 3 Seiten Text zu einem Thema verlinken kannst, von denen alles bis auf vier Zeilen, die auch noch von Star Trek inspiriert sind, deinen Aussagen widerspricht und meine bestätigst und wie du dass dann auch noch als Argument für deine Aussagen bezeichnen kannst.
Ich werde unter einer Dyson Sphäre jedenfalls auch weiterhin das verstehen, was der Namensgeber und der Entwickler dieses Konzeptes darunter verstanden haben und nicht das, wofür ein paar billig-Sci-Fi-Autoren sich irgendwo eine Bezeichnung geklaut haben. Das letzteres nicht immer physikalisch plausibel ist, brauchen man auch nicht zu diskutieren, dass ist vollkommen normal.


----------



## Hänschen (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Es wurden nun "kleinere" Teleskope auf den Stern gerichtet sodass man ihn ständig beobachten kann.
Sollte er wieder zucken dann richtet man schnell ein größeres mit besonderen Spektrometern darauf.
Dann kann man anhand der Wellenlängen des abgeblockten Lichtes recht genau bestimmen was da vor sich geht.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner kommt auf die Idee, einen Planeten auszubeuten, der schon bewohnt ist.
> Die Aufwand, die Bewohner zu entfernen, wäre viel zu groß und würde viel zu viele Ressourcen und Energie erfordern.
> Lieber nimmt man sich einen Planeten, wo keiner hockt. Hat man interstellaren Antrieb, kannst du auch weiter fliegen und dazu hast du Sonden, die ein Gebiet gut kartografieren können.



Warum sollten die denn weiterfliegen?

Nehme mal an, sie wären schon viele Generationen unterwegs,

dann würden Sie doch die erstbeste Möglichkeit ergreifen, die sich Ihnen bietet.


----------



## Pittermann (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Jetzt soll es doch nur ein Meteoritenschwarm oder etwas in der Art sein.
Dann müssen will wohl doch noch eine Weile auf außerirdische Invasoren warten.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Ich glaube nicht das es sich tatsächlich um so was ähnliches wie eine Dyson Sphäre handelt. Man wird das Phänomen früher oder später anders erklären können.
Selbst wenn man eine Dyson Sphäre bauen könnte wäre der Aufwand/Nutzen Faktor doch sehr  hoch.  Sie ist ein fiktives "Ideal" aber wird nicht gebaut werden selbst von einer fortschrittlich entwickelten Spezies.

Edit: Sorry, ich hatte den letzten Beitrag irgendwie überlesen .


----------



## Die_Himbeere (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Wenn man Teleskope auf dieses Etwas richtet, sieht man doch sozusagen die Vergangenheit. Richtig? 
Habe mal was gelesen von wegen wenn jetzt einer in einer Entfernung von einigen Lichtjahren auf unseren Planeten schauen würde, würde er dort die Dinosaurier sehen können.
 Folglich sehen wir doch dort nur, wenn wir jetzt drauf schauen, was dort mal geschehen war und nicht die Gegenwart.


----------



## XT1024 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Warum erinnert mich das an ein Zebra? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebra_(medicine)


Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Habe mal was gelesen von wegen wenn jetzt einer in einer Entfernung von einigen Lichtjahren auf unseren Planeten schauen würde, würde er dort die Dinosaurier sehen können.


Sehr theoretisch? Bestimmt. Da müsste er aber auch ungefähr 65-250 Mio. Lichtjahre entfernt sein - nur sieht man dann nicht mehr ganz so viel von der Erde.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andromedagalaxie _nur_ 2,5 Mio. Lichtjahre, Planeten sieht man da eher nicht
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sombrerogalaxie 12x so weit weg und es reicht noch lange nicht


----------



## floppyexe (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vergiss die Zeitdilatation nicht.
> Bewegst du dich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, vergeht keine Zeit mehr.


Falsch mein lieber. Dann würdest du nicht altern. Wenn du dich als Basis siehst und die Basis sich mit der Geschwindigkeit des Lichts bewegen würde, tickt deine Uhr auch weiter aber in anderer Geschwindigkeit wie der Rest des Universums.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

SETI soll kein Signal vom Flackerstern empfangen haben bei der letzten Sondierung ...
naja wer weiss ob sie einen Fund veröffentlichen würden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Falsch mein lieber. Dann würdest du nicht altern. Wenn du dich als Basis siehst und die Basis sich mit der Geschwindigkeit des Lichts bewegen würde, tickt deine Uhr auch weiter aber in anderer Geschwindigkeit wie der Rest des Universums.



Beides richtig. Die andere Geschwindigkeit lautet in diesem Falle null. Wer sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt (was für Objekte mit Masse, als alle "jemande" und alle Objekte mit so etwas wie "altern" können, unmöglich ist), der altert tatsächlich nicht und die Zeit steht still. Nicht gefühlt versteht sich - denn wenn die Zeit stillsteht tut man gar nichts mehr. Auch nicht fühlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Falsch mein lieber. Dann würdest du nicht altern. Wenn du dich als Basis siehst und die Basis sich mit der Geschwindigkeit des Lichts bewegen würde, tickt deine Uhr auch weiter aber in anderer Geschwindigkeit wie der Rest des Universums.


Wenn sich Threshold mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen würde, wäre ihre Masse mit einer Division durch null zu berechnen. Was dann passiert, lesen wir hier:
Der Postillon: Weil er durch Null geteilt hat: AchtklÃ¤ssler von Schule geflogen

Die Zeit würde für Threshold ganz normal weiterlaufen, aber sobald man Lichtgeschwinsigkeit erreicht hätte, vergeht die Zeit so langsam (null), dass man spontan beim Endpunkt des in sich zusammen fallendem Universum wäre und es macht dann "bums"


----------



## Hänschen (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Das mit der Zeit-Veränderung ist mir eh etwas suspekt.

Liegt es wirklich nur daran dass die umlaufenden Elektronen im Atom eines schnellen Systems einen längeren Weg zurücklegen müssen
 als wie die Elektronen im relativ langsameren Bezugssystem ?

Was ist bei der Nähe zu einem schwarzen Loch (siehe Interstellar Film) ?
Gelten da irgendwelche komischen Formeln der Physiker oder ist es derselbe Elektronen-Umlauf-Effekt ?


----------



## Gimmick (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Das mit der Zeit-Veränderung ist mir eh etwas suspekt.
> 
> Liegt es wirklich nur daran dass die umlaufenden Elektronen im Atom eines schnellen Systems einen längeren Weg zurücklegen müssen
> als wie die Elektronen im relativ langsameren Bezugssystem ?
> ...



Woher hast du das denn?

Zeitdilatation hat in dem Sinne keine "Ursache" im Sinne von "da wirkt jetzt irgendwas und deswegen ist das so", das ergeibt sich aus der Änderung des Bezugssystems. 

Und die komischen Formeln nennen sich Relativitätstheorie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Gelten da irgendwelche komischen Formeln der Physiker oder ist es derselbe Elektronen-Umlauf-Effekt ?


Ach, immer diese Physiker, wie soll es denn auf einer flachen Erdscheibe einen gekrümmten Raum geben? Das ist doch alle Humbug, oder solltest Du Dir vielleicht diesen einfach gehaltenen Text reinziehen: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitdilatation


----------



## Hänschen (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Hach ... die Wiki ... tolle Seite.

Ihr müsst euch mal alle Wiki Seiten die zur Photosynthese zusammengehören (quer- Links) geben 


BTW: gibt's eine Seite wo die ganzen komischen Zeichen in den höheren Formeln beschrieben werden?
zB. diese großen M-förmigen Klammern mit den umgebogenen Ecken.


----------



## Gimmick (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Hänschen schrieb:


> BTW: gibt's eine Seite wo die ganzen komischen Zeichen in den höheren Formeln beschrieben werden?
> zB. diese großen M-förmigen Klammern mit den umgebogenen Ecken.



Was für Dinger?


----------



## Hänschen (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Diese Formelzeichen, eins sieht aus wie ein großes "f" oder auch eins wie ein liegendes großes "M".

Ich glaube mal Begriffe wie Integral und so gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Gimmick (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Diese Formelzeichen, eins sieht aus wie ein großes "f" oder auch eins wie ein liegendes großes "M".
> 
> Ich glaube mal Begriffe wie Integral und so gelesen zu haben.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integralrechnung

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summe


----------



## Mottekus (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

also mein Dyson hält den Staub echt gut zusammen


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Spoilerwarnung:


Ich les grad Evan Currie´s "Aus der Tiefe" und da finden sie einen Dyson-"Schwarm" 
Frei fliegende Plattformen die sich mehrschichtig versetzt überlappen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Na ja, wenn mans mal genauer betrachtet, kann es keinen flackernden Stern geben.
Die Sphäre umhüllt den Stern ja komplett. Man würde also nichts vom Stern sehen.
Es gäbe nur eine Infrarot Quelle ohne passenden sichtbaren Stern.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gäbe nur eine Infrarot Quelle ohne passenden sichtbaren Stern.



Ohne Energiequelle, geht das aber nicht


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ohne Energiequelle, geht das aber nicht



Die Energiequelle ist doch der Stern.
Die Spähre erwärmt sich doch durch den Stern und das ist eben die Infrarotstrahlung. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0KmS3Udrb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Naja, das ist unser momentanes Verständnis von der Sache 

Wenn aber über 90 Prozent von der Materie noch unbekannt ist, 

dann sind wir doch relativ unwissend, was auch die physikalischen Zusammenhänge betrifft


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Die physikalischen Gesetze, die wir kennen, sind ja nicht falsch. Die funktionieren schon, denn sonst könnten wir daraus keine Technologie entwickeln.
Dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie sind zwar vorhanden, dürfen aber die bekannten Gesetze nicht verletzen oder außer Kraft setzen. 
Sie müssen entsprechend ergänzt werden.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Ich las vor Kurzem dass sie mit Infrarot-Teleskopen keine extra Wärmeabstrahlung vom System feststellen
konnten.

Wenn es eine Dyson-Energiesammelanlage wäre müsste die gesammelte Energie nämlich wieder abgestrahlt werden
laut dem Energieerhaltungs-Gesetz oder so.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Ja.
Energieerhaltung ist genauso zwingend wie Impulserhaltung und sowas.
Genauso ist die Lichtgeschwindigkeit auch überall im Universum die gleiche.
Wenn dort keine Infrarot Quelle ist, ist da auch nichts.
Zumindest keine Baryonische Materie -- hab letztens ein paar Folgen von Lesch gesehen. 
Im Grunde genommen interessant. Die Materie, die wir kennen, besteht nur aus drei Quarks, Elektron und Neutrino. Der Rest ist Bindungsenergie.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen interessant. Die Materie, die wir kennen, besteht nur aus drei Quarks, Elektron und Neutrino. Der Rest ist Bindungsenergie.



Naja, nach unserem Kenntnisstand 

95% der Materie unseres Universums sind noch völlig unbekannt, man denke an dunkle Energie, Materie usw.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Deswegen sag ich ja auch, die Materie, die wir kennen. 
Und das ist eben alles, das wir sehen können, das also Strahlung abgibt.
Wieso es noch drei andere Quarks gibt, weiß kein Mensch. Irgendwann müssen die zu was gut gewesen sein, wahrscheinlich sehr früh nach dem Urknall.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich las vor Kurzem dass sie mit Infrarot-Teleskopen keine extra Wärmeabstrahlung vom System feststellen
> konnten.
> 
> Wenn es eine Dyson-Energiesammelanlage wäre müsste die gesammelte Energie nämlich wieder abgestrahlt werden
> laut dem Energieerhaltungs-Gesetz oder so.




Ein nicht auf Rotation/Fliehkraft basierendes Dyson-Konstrukt (und ein solches würde ja auch sichtbares Licht durchlassen, weil es Lücken hat) kann auch asymetrisch konstruiert sein und muss die gesammelte Energie nicht zwingend in unsere Richtung abstrahlen. Eine innverspiegelte Dyson-Halbkugel gibt z.B. einen 1A Shkadov-Thruster ab und wenn die genau auf uns zuhalten, sehen wir nur den kleinen, in unsere Richtung weisenden Infrarotteil der Energie, die die Spiegel nicht reflektieren. Und letzteres dürfte bei einer Zivilisation, die Strukturen dieser Größe baut, sicherlich noch einmal ein paar Größenordnungen weniger sein, als die besten uns bekannten Spiegelmaterialien.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Also wenn Aliens 20% Energie von ihrer Sonne abzapfen dann bestimmt um sie für irgendwas zu verbrauchen.

Die dabei umgesetzte Energie würde wieder als Wärme/Infrarotstrahlung abstrahlen und die Infrarotteleskope hier würden
das registrieren.
Da dies aber nicht eintrat heisst es dass wohl keine Aliens ihre Sonne anzapfen um ihre Städte zu elektrifizieren ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Ersteres stimmt, der mittlere Schluss ist aber falsch. Wenn Aliens 20% der in unserer Richtung emittierten Energie ihrer Sonne abzapfen, dann ist keineswegs anzunehmen, dass diese 20% umgesetzter Energie in unserere Richtung als Infrarotstrahlung emittiert werden würden.

Würde ich den lächerlichen Versuch unternehmen, aus unserer heutigen Technik Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, würde ich sogar das genaue Gegenteil annehmen: Wir kennen keinen einzigen Verarbeitungsprozess, der auch nur annähernd so energieintensiv ist, dass er den Transport der Werkstoffe auf ein Dyson-Objekt und wieder zurück rechtfertigen würde. Wir haben auch keinerlei Konzepte dafür, wieso große Teile einer Bevölkerung auf Dyson-Objekten leben sollten. Wenn man aber die gesammelte Energie nicht auf dem Dyson-Objekt nutzen kann, sondern sie von dort in irgend einer Form abtransportiert (im einfachsten Fall ein Spiegel, im komplexesten Fall z.B. durch eine Antimaterieproduktion vor Ort), dann ist es sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sie in einer anderer Richtung abtransportiert wird. Bedenkt man die enorme Energiemenge, die bei 20-prozentiger Abdeckung geerntet wird, halte ich sogar die Nutzung auf einem oder mehreren Planeten für unmöglich (die Oberfläche dieser würde sich viel zu stark aufheizen, wenn man soviel Energie darauf nutzt). Es bleibt also nur die Nutzung der Energie im interstellaren Raum und da ist gerichtete Strahlung (höchstwahrscheinlich nicht auf die Erde) das beste Konzept. Ich hatte ja schon den Shkadov-Thruster erwähnt, der das ganze Sonnensystem z.B. aus einem Kollisionskurs mit anderen Sternen entfernen soll (seeeeehr langlebige bzw. -planenden Aliens  ). Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre z.B. die Energieversorgung interstellarer Flugobjekte durch gezielte Bestrahlung.

Die letzte Schlussfolgerung stimmt somit wieder: Niemand baut eine Dyson-Sphäre für die Stadtelektrifizierung.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dyson-Sphäre hinter seltsam flackerndem Stern vermutet*

Hast du schonmal ein paar echte Aufnahmen von Teleskopen gesehen ?
Nicht diese verfälschten aus den Büchern sondern die authentischen superpixelgenau hoch aufgelösten ...
Da sieht man wirklich alles.

Und man sieht da auch wie alles im All mit der umgebenden Materie interagiert - auch wenn es nur die paar Moleküle im Vakuum sind
die ein wenig strahlen weil sie erregt werden.
Man sieht einfach alles ...

BTW: sie zeigen nie die wirkliche Auflösung ihrer größten Teleskope ... mir schien schon lange so dass die Astronomie
geheimer ist wie der normale Geheimdienst 
Ich sehe auch die ganzen Bilder vom zB. Pluto neuerdings oder der Komet mit gemischten Gefühlen ...
da wird gerne verwischt und manipuliert.


----------

